# Buying a Litespeed vs an Airborne



## tgspinner (May 6, 2004)

I need some advice. I am looking to buy one of 2 bikes: A 1997 Vortex full 2003 Dura Ace 8 speeed with about 1,000 miles, or an Airborne 2001 Zepplin 2002-2003 Dura Ace with 20,000 miles.

Any advice?

Thanks!
tgspinner


----------

